# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  36 chiens sauvés de l'expérimentation

## soniaidir

Bonjour, cette vidéo date de 2011 donc je ne sais pas si elle a déjà été mise sur rescue.

----------


## francinette

Très émouvant, très heureux mais combien ne connaîtront jamais cette liberté ?????

En tout cas cela fait très chaud au coeur ...

----------


## soniaidir

"Demandez aux chercheurs pourquoi ils expérimentent sur les animaux et leur réponse est : parce que les animaux sont comme nous. Demandez aux chercheurs pourquoi cest moralement acceptable dexpérimenter sur des animaux et leur réponse est : parce que les animaux ne sont pas comme nous. Lexpérimentation animale repose sur une contradiction logique." 
*Charles R. Magel*

----------


## VIVIE67

Bonjour,
C'est très beau de les voir courir, vivre en liberté. C'est très dur également de voir cette souffrance, toutes ces choses inutiles qu'on leur fait subir. Si l'on tenant entre nos mains ces salopards.
En juillet 2015, nous avons adopté deux fifilles sorties de labo, c'est quelque chose de magnifique, de les voir vivre, de leur apprendre la vie, et surtout qu'il n'y a plus personne pour leur faire de mal. Nous sommes extrêmement heureux d'avoir pu les adopter. Alors si quelqu'un hésite, franchissez le pas, vous verrez, c'est grandiose.

----------


## armandine

Par quel biais les as-tu adoptées vivie67 ? Le labo n'a pas voulu continuer à les séquestrer ou n'a pas chercher à les tuer ?

----------


## VIVIE67

C'est le GRAAL qui est en lien avec des labos. Puis ils contactent des SPA.

----------


## armandine

Ok merci.

----------

